# Que es un microfono electret?



## Fantasma (Ene 31, 2006)

Deseo contruir un pequeño receptor de fm, los circuitos que he encontrado hablas de microfono electret, ¿cuales son esos? tengo uno que saqué de un receptor AM/FM con cassete y es del porte de una uña . podrían explicarme los tipos de microfonos que existen 

Otra consulta: Cuando explican los circuitos, hablan de los transistores  y dicen que estos pueden ser reemplazados por un transistor de uso general (2N2222, o algo así)  ¿existen algunos transistores que sirven solo para algunas cosas? ¿como puedo seleccionar un transistor?

NOTA: si alguien puede ayudarme, por favor no utilize lenguaje tecnico, ya que no soy electronico, lo que se es muy básico y lo he aprendido solo por lo que he encontrado en la red, me gustaria aprender más, es un hobby muy entretenido

De antemano   GRACIAS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 31, 2006)

Hola, una muy buena explicación sobre el electret la puedes encontrar en la wikipedia:



> *Micrófono electret*
> 
> Llamado también micrófono de condensador electret o, simplemente, electret.
> 
> ...



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micrófono_electret

Existen transistores que se llaman de uso general porque sus características eléctricas están en el rango de exigencias de la mayoría de aplicaciones. Para seleccionar el transistor adecuado para tu proyecto tienes que formular las exigencias eléctricas mínimas de la aplicación y encontrar uno que supla estas características. Para conocer las características o parámetros de los componentes electrónicos se usa la hoja de datos (datasheet) que es entregada por el fabricante del dispositivo.

Por ejemplo, en esta web puedes encontrar una buena colección  de datasheet:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/


Saludos.


----------

